# Tuning Options



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently have purchased a new 2014 Cruze RS 6 Speed Manual and so far I love the car. I have been considering getting it tuned or chipped, for both the performance and gas mileage gains. Im pretty tech savvy and would like to be able to control things and make adjustments as I see fit. So far I have been looking into the Trifecta Tune and also the BullyDog. (Bully Dog - GT Gas) I am curious to see what you guys recommend, even if it be something completely different, and what may be best fit for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would highly recommend you to stay away from the bully dog tuner and others like it. Most of the members are tuned through either Trifecta or Vermont Tuning, both of which have excellent results while still operating safely. The best way to go would be to get dyno-tuned by a company with experience with the cruze, but you will pay much more and they will be hard to find.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree with Austin! There isn't a chip that exists which will safely or evenly effectively boost this car, yet. I have Trifecta, simple and easy.


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

Alright thank you guys for your recommendations. I will have to look into the Vermont but most likely I will end up going with the Trifecta. Is a cable something I will end up wanting to have one of my own rather then rent?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Depends if you have an OBDII reader and which tune you buy. I would not recommend the baseline. The cable will allow you to pull datalogs anytime something changes or is wrong and Trifecta can fix the issue. You can also use the software to read codes and reset them.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I would buy the cable, makes it easier to diagnose problems, and if you ever need to flash the stock tune back you'll need it!


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on the cable and tune thanks for your help. I will keep you guys posted with how everything goes.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Dont get trifecta or bullydog. Customer service is not there. A few people are still waiting for him to get back to them over 30days is that something you want?


Ips is a site sponsor and is offering it for $200. 
Vtuner has A plus with his service he has fixed a handful of trifecta tuned cars. 

Blackbearperformace has has very good service also


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Dont get trifecta or bullydog. Customer service is not there. A few people are still waiting for him to get back to them over 30days is that something you want?
> 
> 
> Ips is a site sponsor and is offering it for $200.
> ...


SneakerFix, I'm not going to repeat this everytime you post this on a thread! Trifecta is only as good as the people who send in the logs! IE, the user. I have not had a problem with them whatsoever and neither have the others who chimed in the last time you posted this. Trifecta is also a vendor. Quit trashing their name or I'll ask for intervention.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> SneakerFix, I'm not going to repeat this everytime you post this on a thread! Trifecta is only as good as the people who send in the logs! IE, the user. I have not had a problem with them whatsoever and neither have the others who chimed in the last time you posted this. Trifecta is also a vendor. Quit trashing their name or I'll ask for intervention.


Ask for one be my guess there is no bashing going on if you look at other forums none cruze related you'll see Vince's customer service and or dealers whatever the case may be are having issues with customer service. So your saying that a member here hasn't been waiting over a month for a retune or even a reply from them? Or that others outside cruzetalk arebt having the same issues with customer service. Or that others haven't had Bryan fix or repair tunes recently from trifecta? Once again not bashing Vince he is one of te top GM tuners but things have changed recently with trifecta and it's not the best. Are you sponsored by them? That you have an issue with what I'm saying?



just so you know my TB is trifecta tuned!!!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not sponsored.

There are a few things going on at Trifecta. 

1)They have a ton of orders which means the wait time is extended a bit

2)Communication - This is what they say, what reality is and the time it takes to get a response may be totally different. I just sent an email the other day and received a response 2 days later so I find this really hard to believe.

3)Fixing his tune - again, what are the circumstances??? Are they adding parts like an Atmospheric BOV and then calling his tune bad? This would be user error. There isn't a part he won't attempt to tune for but there are parts you shouldn't tune for like the CAI I used to have. Could you tune for it? Sure, but you're not getting the best out of your engine. In fact, you'd be better off with stock than tuning for some parts. 

4)If Trifecta is such a bad company then why did 30+ members just sign up for the group buy?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Yikes, I'm mobile, so I get the typo thing sometimes but I find it really hard to take a post seriously when the spelling, etc is poor.

Anyways. Just sayin'
I was in on the group buy, so I haven't done my tune yet but when I was looking around on the CT forum, Trifecta seemed to be a great option. Personally I could care less what is going on over at the sonic forum or whatever else, considering I own/drive a Cruze I'm going to go by what other Cruze owners are experiencing. 

.02


 Sent with iLove


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll answer number 4 since the others are posted here and on google a few 5th gen TB and so on forums. 


They arent a bad company customer service just isn't the same as I said in my post I also have a trifecta tuned TB And the 30 + could be like you and haven't looked at the issues on other sites. And yes Bryan has fixed tunes for cruze members or member I'll have to search for that post on here again And I'm not sure who would be using a turbo mounted BOV it just causes issues. And like I also said it could be his dealer network giving the issues but until Vince himself comes out and speaks on it nobody has a clue as to what it is. And also if a company can't meet supply why continue to sell until he is caught up


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My BOV works just fine.... Like Juliet said, I own a Cruze, no issues here. Shoot me a few links of issues. I'd be happy to do the same for any other company in PM


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll send you some links later when I'm off my mobile. Once again not saying bad company or tuner since he is one of the top GM tuners but trefecta or the dealer network needs to be updated? Who's your dealer?

and grammar I don't care about I'm not writing ROs for work.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Bad News Racing, but I email Trifecta directly as well.


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

Got my tune installed yesterday after noon and have to say I am very pleased. The difference is night and day. Thank you guys for your help!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

JustSoWicked said:


> Got my tune installed yesterday after noon and have to say I am very pleased. The difference is night and day. Thank you guys for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Now don't wait on your datalogs like I have lol (1 month and counting....) Glad to hear you're satisfied with your purchase too!


----------



## Kuipersgregory (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey guys I live in nj and I'm looking to get a tune. Can anyone recommend where I can go? Can't find anyone anywhere near me?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/mobile/home.asp#page-122

Make sure you get the trifecta red tuning cable as well. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Most of the 30 got their tunes emailed and instructions how to tune when the cable arrives. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## JustSoWicked (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are the links to the Trifecta Tune I just got. Took about 2 days to get my tune emailed and about 3 days to get my cable.

Tune Link
Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo
Cable Link
Trifecta Red EZFlash Cable


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JustSoWicked said:


> Here are the links to the Trifecta Tune I just got. Took about 2 days to get my tune emailed and about 3 days to get my cable.
> 
> Tune Link
> Trifecta Tune 2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4L Turbo
> ...


There is a cable for sale in the classifieds section I just bumped to the top. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

